# Planning permission to convert detached garage/shed



## goosebump (30 Jan 2014)

I live is a 2 story cottage that has a substantial former animal shed running along the gable wall. The shed is an entirely separate structure, but is no more than 4 metres from the house.

The shed is in 3 parts: a storage space, and 2 offices, each with a separate entrance. The shed is in good repair, and has power, but no water or central heating.

I'd like to erect a single story corridor between the main house and the shed, which would run from the gable of the main house into the side wall of the shed, and convert the rooms into 3 bedrooms, wherein I'd seal off existing entrances. There are sufficient existing windows in the shed so that each bedroom has a window.

Do I need planning permission for any part of this?


----------



## Leo (31 Jan 2014)

Yes, you do. The converted shed will also need to comply with building regs, it's likely to need a lot of work to bring it up to scratch.


----------

